

Vim & Python: Making yourself at home - justinlilly
http://justinlilly.com/vim/vim_and_python.html

======
Pewpewarrows
Please, save yourself the hassel and use Pathogen for all your vim plugin
needs. Otherwise there's some nice tips in this article.

~~~
St-Clock
Actually, I found vundle (<https://github.com/gmarik/vundle>) to be slightly
easier to use.

~~~
benatkin
That's interesting, but it's a very different approach to Pathogen, and it's
very much a matter of taste IMHO. I prefer to use git submodules directly or
through a general-purpose scripting language and just have the vim component
load my plugins.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Exactly. I use homesick to version and sync all the config files in my home
directory across machines (linux and OSX alike), and git submodules already
solve the problem for me.

------
jholman
I wish HN had a Save button, so I could remember to come back to this later,
and experiment with the parts I didn't already know.

~~~
rsuttongee
It's a little weird (to me at least), but upvoting stories in HN is considered
'saving' them. You can view all your saved stories from your profile page
under the link 'saved stories'.

You can also just go to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/saved?id=jholman>

~~~
pyre
There is also this to download those 'saved' links:

<https://github.com/bsandrow/hn-profile>

------
IgorPartola
Does anyone else use code folding plugins for vim? If you have something good
for this, please share, since all the popular plugins are pretty buggy (they
fold functions withing functions, and sometimes just white space).

~~~
igorgue
Just fold by indent or syntax, if your code isn't already indented right,
you're doing it wrong :-)

~~~
pyre
Some people don't want if-else, while or for blocks folded, which will happen
if you just fold on indent with considering syntax.

------
streptomycin
I've been using this: <http://sontek.net/turning-vim-into-a-modern-python-ide>

------
mrkva
I am experiencing weird glitch at your site: <http://cl.ly/8v2D>

Using Chrome 14.0.835.8 dev, Mac OS X 10.7

------
fs111
no love for my pydoc.vim? <https://github.com/fs111/pydoc.vim>

~~~
palish
Nope, no love =(

------
ristretto
One thing i miss in languages like python that don't enclose blocks in {} is
the convenience of using % to find the matching beginning/end of the block.

~~~
igorgue
I use "vii" in normal mode to do that. It basically selects the block.

<http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Indent_text_object>

